# Install roundcube auf ISP



## Andre (14. Apr. 2008)

Hallo

ich habe Roundcube (roundcubemail-0.1.1.tar.gz) nach dem HOWTO von ISP installiert nun steht noch 
	
	



```
magic_quotes_gpc:  NOT OK(is '1', should be '0')
```
 an!
Ich hatte die " magic_quotas_GPC 0 " in der Apache Derektiven geschrieben, jedoch ohne erfolg obwohl es im Vhosts_ispconfig.conf als Off gesetzt wurde
/(bei einem http -t Backup kam die fehlermeldung!)/ 
weil ein paar webs nicht geschrieben wurde diese sind aber jetzt behoben.

ist die magic_quotas_GPC überhaupt notwendig und wie bekomme ich diesen fehler weg.

Das zweite ist dass ich oben:

```
[B]Warning[/B]: session_start() [[URL="http://mail.itsitemap.ch/installer/function.session-start"][COLOR=#0066cc]function.session-start[/COLOR][/URL]]: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/web10/web/installer/index.php:8) in [B]/var/www/web10/web/installer/index.php[/B] on line [B]29[/B]
 
[B]Warning[/B]: session_start() [[URL="http://mail.itsitemap.ch/installer/function.session-start"][COLOR=#0066cc]function.session-start[/COLOR][/URL]]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /var/www/web10/web/installer/index.php:8) in [B]/var/www/web10/web/installer/index.php[/B] on line [B]29[/B]
```
dieser fehler ist eher ein index.php echo fehler aber ich komme nicht auf die Lösung, gibt es hier ähnliche Erfahrung.

Gruss


----------



## Feanwulf (14. Apr. 2008)

Warum installierst du es nicht über ISPConfig:

http://www.ispconfig.de/downloads.htm


----------



## kangoo (9. Sep. 2008)

*roundcube über ispconfig installieren*

hallo,

ich habe auch schwierigkeiten roundcube zu installieren. wenn ich es über ispconfig installiere, kann ich dann webmail.domain.tld nach dieser anleitung ausführen http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480&highlight=roundcube ?

wenn ja, was ist dann der PATH_TO_YOUR_WEBMAIL_INSTALL ?

lg
kangoo


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2008)

Du verlinkst auf diesen Post hier.


----------



## Andre (10. Sep. 2008)

Hallo kangoo

keine ahnung habe *UebiMiau Webmail* direkt über ISPConfig Installiert, und dies läuft gut.

Gruss


----------

